

Supreme Court upends Bayh-Dole: Serious ding to University patent ownership? - reduxredacted
http://www.lexology.com/library/detail.aspx?g=9a3ce2e1-121b-4e65-8eb8-ed9106142298

======
reduxredacted
Sorry for the sparse link ... I couldn't find a better source this early.

